# Coupe Quattro Turbo Wont start



## ANGRYQUATTRO (May 12, 2010)

*Coupe Quattro Turbo Wont start HELP!!!*

Hey guys iv`e got a 1990 Coupe Quattro with a 3B engine that i have been having a hard start problem that has been getting worse and then a few weeks ago it completely died i`m getting spark and my fuel pump is running but my injectors aren`t firing when the key is turned to the accessory position i`m getting 12v to the injectors but as soon as i go to start it i can hear the ecu click and it cuts the power.I`m not pulling any codes and my timing is good and my flywheel also looks .My brother has a 91 200 and i tried swapping my rpm and timing sensor as well as the distributor and ecu into his car and they work fine.I have been having some issues with the starter getting "jammed" in the flywheel but this wont explain why my injectors aren`t firing and like i mentioned the flywheel teeth look ok just a little worn could my timing sensor not be picking them up????


----------



## ANGRYQUATTRO (May 12, 2010)

I just put a new flywheel in and am using a different starter and i still have the same problem it still sounds like the starter is jamming or something is getting stuck how can this be i don`t think its internals since my timing is perfect.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

quattroworld.com will have some more technical people for you. 

is the reference pin in the flywheel still there?


----------



## ANGRYQUATTRO (May 12, 2010)

Yep my pin is still good i just put the flywheel in it brand new from 034.i actually just got the car started for the first time in the past month but now im getting i pinging sound when the engine is turning over put it goes away as soon as it starts i think its probably a valve but my big problem is the car wont rev past 3k rpm it starts backfiring and cutting out but it idles great.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

sounds like your cambelt jumped a tooth.


----------



## ANGRYQUATTRO (May 12, 2010)

When all of this started i checked the timing and it was off one tooth and i relined everything according to the Bentley book so it is lined up perfect now.I put the code reader on it when i got it running and it found no codes but when it is not running i now get a 00513 for a timing sensor which i just replaced about a month ago.Im still also having the same starting problem ive had with the motor dating back to when it was in the donor 200 it always take 2 or 3 tries before it starts.I did the swap last may and had been driving it daily since with only a few random quirks until this.Also i feel like an idiot because my "jamming flywheel" turned out to be the spark plugs where off one cylinder and i was getting a misfire because as i mentioned above the ecu was and still is cutting the power to my injectors but i think 1 or maybe 2 still had time to fire before the power is cut so i`m thinking the pinging sound i now hear when the engine turn over is from the misfire damaging a valve but you would never know it when the car is idling or reving because its very smooth when its running until getting it to around 3k rpm as the turbo starts to spool up the engine cuts out like your hitting the rev limiter.So with that said i think i`m on the verge or a valve job but that shouldn`t stop the engine from reving past 3k so i know i probably have more than one issue.


----------

